# Driving license and trailerc



## Highlander (9 Apr 2006)

Hi Folks,

I was looking at getting a trailer for the car, but then realised that my driving license doesn't permit me to tow a trailer. i.e. I have a B license, but not B+E. I did my test about 4 years ago, and I suppose I never thought of it at the time. 

Is there another test that needs to be taken to get the +E added to my license? I haven't heard of any such test before except for trucks. Has anyone been in this situation before?

Thanks
H


----------



## Pavlik (9 Apr 2006)

*Re: Driving License and Trailer*



			
				Highlander said:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> Is there another test that needs to be taken to get the +E added to my license? I haven't heard of any such test before except for trucks. Has anyone been in this situation before?



 should explain everything.

Regards,


----------



## beldin (10 Apr 2006)

*Re: Driving License and Trailer*

I queried this a while ago. A number of queries to the motor licensing department assured me that someone with only a B license could drive with a trailer provided the complete load of car and trailer was under 3,500Kg.

Now obviously this goes against what is on the web site so i don't know who is correct.


----------



## Beanie (10 Apr 2006)

*Re: Driving License and Trailer*

Just discussing the same subject during lunch. One of the guys at work was in the same situation and he rang the local council office. They told him as long as the total weight of the car and the fully laden trailer did not exceed 1 Ton it was ok.


----------



## Carpenter (10 Apr 2006)

*Re: Driving License and Trailer*



			
				Beanie said:
			
		

> They told him as long as the total weight of the car and the fully laden trailer did not exceed 1 Ton it was ok.


 
Some mistake surely- most family cars would weigh in at about 1000kg alone.  The general rule of thumb when towing a trailer or another vehicle is that the gross laden weight of the vehicle or trailer being towed must be less than 75% of the gross weight of the towing vehicle.  As for the licensing issue- I'm still confused, any definitive answers out there?


----------



## John_DI (12 Apr 2006)

*Re: Driving license and trailer*

Hi,

If you go to [broken link removed] you will find the trailer dimensions.


----------



## Silvera (19 Apr 2006)

*Re: Driving license and trailer*

This is the situation (same as in EU/UK). I got this info direct from the Dept of Environment in writing ........

You can tow a trailer on a 'B' licence provided -

A. The gross vehicle weight of the trailer does not exceed the unladen weight of the towing vehicle, and the combination does not exceed 3500kg gross vehicle weight.(e.g. you could drive a large car with a small car transporter attached)

B. Where the towing vehicle has a gross vehicle weight of 3500kg, you may only tow a trailer with a gross vehicle weight of 750kg (e.g. large van with domestic trailer attached).


Have a look at this UK govt site [broken link removed] 
(See "2. Car Driving Licences obtained since 1997". UK licences only adopted EU licence categories from 1997. They call 'gross vehicle weight' - 'maximum authorised mass') 

In my experience most motor tax office/co council staff (and many Gardai!) don't know what Category B covers re trailers 


Hope this helps.

Silvera.
(Ex-Panel Beater)


----------



## saintstephen (20 Apr 2006)

*Re: Driving license and trailer*

hello ,
does anyone know if fitting a tow bar to your car make your insurance invalid ,I'm thinking of getting one fitted monday and this came up for discussion tonight at work ,someone says your changing the "spec" of the car similar to alloys etc


----------



## suilagorm (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: Driving license and trailer*

All of the above replies are inaccurate in some way: The regulation states; 
The Maximum gross design weight of the trailer shall be 750kg or less 
OR
The Maximum gross design weight of the trailer shall not exceed the unladen weight of the towing vehicle.

The consequence of this is that , it is not the ACTUAL weight of the trailer that counts ( which must not exceed the maximum design weight), but its the Maximum gross DESIGN Weight of the trailer, that matters.

So , if your car weights 1250kg, and your trailer has a gross design weight of 1500kg ( a typical builder's trailer), then YOU ARE ILLEGAL even if the actual gross weight of your trailer plus its load is less than 1250kg.

The implied consequence of this also means, that if your trailer does not have a certified maximum Gross design weight , then your trailer cannot be compliant. Seams crazy, but its true! I'm not sure how one can get one's old trailer certified, and I'm making further enquiries at present, and I'll post more , when I get a reply. Looks like an NCT for trailers on the sly.


----------



## Mystic Oil (28 May 2010)

Bumping an old thread here. I had a conversation with a friend the other day where we were trying to arrange the collection of a trailer (my current car does not have a tow bar). He recently received his new driving licence (previous one having expired) and he has category B but not EB.

When he passed his test, the current weight limits for trailers on the B category were not in place. I maintain that he has "grandfather" rights and that the restriction only applies to drivers first licenced after the new rules came into force.

The RSA website is useless.

Any ideas as to where I can get a _definitive_ answer to this question?


----------



## mathepac (28 May 2010)

The definitive answer you seek is on the RSA website here or on the corresponding page(s) of the Rules of the Road book (pp 11 - 17) delivered nationwide to every household by that kind old gentleman Mr. G. Byrne.


----------



## Mystic Oil (28 May 2010)

Thanks Mathepac, but that doesn't answer my question.

I know what the _current_ rules are. I'm trying to establish what the "legacy" position is for drivers who qualified _prior_ to the new rules.


----------



## mathepac (28 May 2010)

Sorry, I had an answer but posted a link to the wrong thing / page and  now I can't seem to  find the right one again, grrrr!!. It referred to changes introduced in July 2008 (?) (introduction of learner permits and other things) and it seemed specific to this kind of "inherited  entitlement" about trailers.


----------



## Mystic Oil (29 May 2010)

He visited the local tax office yesterday to query this.

It seems that drivers who passed their test prior to the cut-off date in 1998 have inherited rights to tow a trailer, but *they must ask for EB on their renewal application form*, otherwise it won't be added to their new licence.


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 May 2010)

Mystic Oil said:


> He visited the local tax office yesterday to query this.
> 
> It seems that drivers who passed their test prior to the cut-off date in 1998 have inherited rights to tow a trailer, but *they must ask for EB on their renewal application form*, otherwise it won't be added to their new licence.



When you're renewing your licence you might also chance ticking the EB box. 

I have EB on my licence (first licence in 2006) and I didn't sit an EB test. Then again.. I don't think I'd be fit to tow a trailer!

Even without EB you are allowed to tow a small trailer on just a B licence, just not a double axle or a heavy trailer.

If your friend passed his test before a certain date he will be allowed EB automatically. He should just bring his current licence to the motor tax office and fill out a renewal form. It will be free of charge to add a category.


----------



## Mystic Oil (29 May 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> ....... just not a double axle .... trailer.



That's interesting. A few days ago when the lads were discussing the logistics of collecting the trailer in question, one of the group came up with that one. He said that he had it straight from the horse's mouth - a Traffic Corp Garda. Personally, I think it came from the other end of the horse, but I'm open to correction. Do you have a reference for this?



> If your friend passed his test before a certain date he will be allowed EB automatically. He should just bring his current licence to the motor tax office and fill out a renewal form. It will be free of charge to add a category.


Thanks for that. Yes, that's exactly what he'll be doing (see post #14 above). Interesting that you were able to get EB added to your licence by virtue of a clerical oversight.

The clerical oversight that saw my friend "lose" his EB entitlement could have had serious ramifications had it not been spotted and he'd had an accident while towing a trailer >750Kg.


----------

